# Bear Arena 30 Review



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

So I made a trip to see Scottie/Pa and the new Bear Arean 30. Lets just say i am extremely impressed. I have never shot a Bear Bow. I normally tend to favor shooting Mathews and Elite bows however I have also owned bows from PSE, Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, Strothers, Quest, and Prime. 

First Impression
The Arena has an awesome fit and finish to it. I personally shot a black model. The orange and black strings look great to match the orange wording on the limbs. The Bear Logo is all over the Arena bow which gives it a great look. As far as the paint on the riser and limbs, it is top notch! The grip is awesome as well. You have two options. It comes with a rubber molded grip or you can remove that to shoot off the riser with two side plates built into the riser. I personally removed the rubber grip and used the side plates. 

Draw Cycle
The Draw on the new Arena felt very smooth imho. The beginning of the cycle is easy and smooth and at the end you notice a slight hump into the valley. I was shooting a 60lb Arena with the cable stops. I personally prefer cable stops and these stops really made it feel like it has a solid wall. Once in full draw the bow just sits in your hands. It does not feel like its ready to jump out of your hand. 

Shot/After Shot
Once I released the first arrow I was in love. Now granted we were in Scottie/PA shop and were just finishing up the tuning process which was a breeze thanks to Scottie/PA. The bow is absolute dead in hand. No vibration, No Noise, And just sits in your hand after the arrow is released. 


My favorite part of the Bear Arena 30 is how well it holds on target. For it being a small ATA bow it shoots very well. 

MY Bow specs
-29.5 in Draw Length
-60lbs
-372 grain Easton Da Torch Arrows
-loaded string 

We Shot the bow through a Chrono and were getting consistent speeds of 306fps!!!!!!!! Pretty fast bow esp with how smooth the draw is!!!


I am by no means a professional shooter but just love the sport of archery. I am so pumped to have the Bear Arena to hunt with during the rut here in PA. If I missed anything in the review that you want my opinion on feel free to ask. Thanks again to Scott Henry who did an amazing job tuning my bow!!!! I absolutely love how Scott tunes a bow!!!! I promise that if you try to shoot a Bear Arena you may just come home with one!!! I never thought in a million years i would own a Bear over a Mathews but now I do.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

My first arrows at 30yards before sighting in.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Arrow group at 45


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Arrow group at 60


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice review. So it has a bit of a valley?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Your killing me dude.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

mzy05858 said:


> Nice review. So it has a bit of a valley?


A very slight one. I went from shooting a creed xs to now owning a Bear Arena. I know its a completely different cam system but the overall draw to the Arena just absolutely blows the XS out of the water!


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

skinner2 said:


> Your killing me dude.


Go see our boy Scottie/PA and buy one!!! I am telling ya my favorite bow to date!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

finally! some good pics! congrats. this is gonna be a popular for 2015.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice review thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice. I can't wait until they show up in our shop. The rep came in the other day and I wasn't at work so I haven't shot the new stuff yet


----------



## BluNunn (Oct 9, 2012)

You're a good shot! And your new bow is drop-dead-gorgeous!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

People seem to really like this bow...congrats on the new toy!

Ya...this bow and a Creed XS are in completely different leagues.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just sick, very sick. The Arena 30 looks baddass and great groups. Thanks so much for the review. Hope to get my hands on one.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

mzy05858 said:


> Nice review. So it has a bit of a valley?


Yes and if you wanted more valley you can remove the cable stops and install the limb stops. The limbs stops enable you to adjust your valley.


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

Those are pretty good groups for a brand new bow.


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

Scottie/PA said:


> Yes and if you wanted more valley you can remove the cable stops and install the limb stops. The limbs stops enable you to adjust your valley.


I've never done this before. Is the warranty still honored with this modification?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

mzy05858 said:


> I've never done this before. Is the warranty still honored with this modification?


I believe they come with both options.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

deadduck357 said:


> I believe they come with both options.


Say Whaaat?

These come with both types of stops and you choose what feels best?


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

BluNunn said:


> You're a good shot! And your new bow is drop-dead-gorgeous!


Thank you. I love to shoot. I still can't get over how accurate it is for shooting it for only 30 minutes. 

Scottie/pa also makes it easy to shoot once he tunes a bow. The guy is a bow guru.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

mzy05858 said:


> Those are pretty good groups for a brand new bow.


Thank you.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

mzy05858 said:


> I've never done this before. Is the warranty still honored with this modification?





TheScOuT said:


> Say Whaaat?
> 
> These come with both types of stops and you choose what feels best?


Guys, the Arena bows are supplied with both. They come with cable stops, but the limb stops are in the bow bag. The cam is designed to accept either.


----------



## np205 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm after a 34 in Olive and Black, gotta deal in the works, soon, very soon.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

np205 said:


> I'm after a 34 in Olive and Black, gotta deal in the works, soon, very soon.


I just got a Black 34 today. You will love it.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

The sand has my attention.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Scottie/PA said:


> Guys, the Arena bows are supplied with both. They come with cable stops, but the limb stops are in the bow bag. The cam is designed to accept either.


I have an Agenda 6 and decided to keep it another year and next spring add some ASAT camo Kolorfusion and some new strings. This information has just changed the entire plan for archery and myself during the next year! :mg:


----------



## Aarcheryshooter (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe you can shoot both stops at same time. Bear shipping regular orders next week from what I was told.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

In woods already.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

drluka said:


> In woods already.
> View attachment 2071701
> View attachment 2071702


Very nice. In stand already. Thanks for more pics. Sweet bow. 

You may get first blood here with an Arena.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

deadduck357 said:


> Very nice. In stand already. Thanks for more pics. Sweet bow.
> 
> You may get first blood here with an Arena.


It almost happened. The shooter 8 walked passed at 25 yards however I am hunting in some thick stuff. Hopefully he circles around.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Dude that would be awesome...brand new bow and put a buck down.

Good luck!


----------



## garjack (Feb 6, 2014)

that looks like it is a fine bow.


----------



## Aarcheryshooter (Jul 23, 2013)

I shoot Easton bow fires with same color scheme it pretty sweet looking.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

drluka said:


> It almost happened. The shooter 8 walked passed at 25 yards however I am hunting in some thick stuff. Hopefully he circles around.


Good luck putting him on the ground.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

skinner2 said:


> Good luck putting him on the ground.


Thanks brother. How is your season going?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bow! Scott is a great guy to deal with. He sold me my RPM 360.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Aarcheryshooter said:


> I believe you can shoot both stops at same time. Bear shipping regular orders next week from what I was told.


Correct on the stops. Tune the bow with the cable stops on and then throw in the draw stops. Adjust the draw stops to whatever feels best after you have it tuned.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet bow hoping to get me one soon.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

The bow looks bad ass in OD!


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Boy that's a really really good looking bow!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

The new finishes are flawless, the sand and OD colors look amazing when you see them.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Prisoner$ said:


> Boy that's a really really good looking bow!


Thank you. I have owned over 50 different bows if not more and this Bear Arena is by far my favorite bow to date.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Great I'm sitting in one room and my wife in another. Now I have to come up with my best face and remind her how good I've been. I want this bow bad.


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

That thing is beautiful. I'm gonna save for a 34 as soon as my wife lets me have allowance again. However, the weekley amount will be decreasing due to my negligent track record with purchasing archery equipment.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

mzy05858 said:


> That thing is beautiful. I'm gonna save for a 34 as soon as my wife lets me have allowance again. However, the weekley amount will be decreasing due to my negligent track record with purchasing archery equipment.


Hahahaha


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Probe 97 wanted me to post his New Arena in Olive 


























Nice looking bow!!!!!!! You are gonna love it when you get Scottie/Pa to tune it.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting my pics I appreciate it, can't wait to get this thing shooting!!


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

I want black with the florecent green accessories kit. Don't forget bear started offering the color accessorie kit this year too. Gets ya color grip and side plates color string stops and colored riser dampener. I want black riser with flo green plus do straight flo green strings with clear serving. Should be super sharp looking


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the olive riser/black limbs on the arena bow is one of the sharpest combos I have seen in years.


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

Loved the feel of the Arena 30 and wanted the black. If Buttermilk Creek had had a black one in stock I'd be shooting one now.



(And I'd probably be wondering if I should have waited for the Decree and '15 Xcentric  )


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

Black and camo finishes are out in a few shops, the rest of the colors should be hitting dealers in the next few weeks or you can put your order in with Bear directly. The bow is an absolute shooter hands down!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just got back from shooting the arena 30 and gotta say it's a sweet shooter. They had the limb stops installed and needless to say that backwall was a brick one and the bow pulls extremely smooth and effortlessly (nice valley as well, especially for a 345 IBO bow); I had to check to see the poundage was actually at 70 and it was (felt more like 65 or less). Shot it at 29" with a 354 gr arrow and it hit 331 consistently (take into account the biscuit and the d-loop and you're right on 345). If I hadn't picked up a discounted faktor 30 a few months back that bow would have come home with me today. I'm hoping the tax man is kind this spring and one of those arena's will find a new home. I'm still waiting to see what Mathews releases but for now I have to put the agenda at the top followed by the nitrum turbo. I really want to try out a 34 and am hoping my dealer gets one in soon. All-in-all, great job Bear and if you're able to I highly recommend shooting one.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from shooting the arena 30 and gotta say it's a sweet shooter. They had the limb stops installed and needless to say that backwall was a brick one and the bow pulls extremely smooth and effortlessly (nice valley as well, especially for a 345 IBO bow); I had to check to see the poundage was actually at 70 and it was (felt more like 65 or less). Shot it at 29" with a 354 gr arrow and it hit 331 consistently (take into account the biscuit and the d-loop and you're right on 345). If I hadn't picked up a discounted faktor 30 a few months back that bow would have come home with me today. I'm hoping the tax man is kind this spring and one of those arena's will find a new home. I'm still waiting to see what Mathews releases but for now I have to put the agenda at the top followed by the nitrum turbo. I really want to try out a 34 and am hoping my dealer gets one in soon. All-in-all, great job Bear and if you're able to I highly recommend shooting one.


Great review!!! I have a sickness! Not only did i just buy a Arena 30 I just ordered an Arena 34 off Scottie/PA! I am absolutely drinking the BEAR koolaid! Great work on the Bear Arena's!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Bonez (Nov 25, 2008)

How are the draw lengths running on the Arena.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well with the prices of the new Bowtech's the Arena 30 is looking even better now.


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from shooting the arena 30 and gotta say it's a sweet shooter. They had the limb stops installed and needless to say that backwall was a brick one and the bow pulls extremely smooth and effortlessly (nice valley as well, especially for a 345 IBO bow); I had to check to see the poundage was actually at 70 and it was (felt more like 65 or less). Shot it at 29" with a 354 gr arrow and it hit 331 consistently (take into account the biscuit and the d-loop and you're right on 345). If I hadn't picked up a discounted faktor 30 a few months back that bow would have come home with me today. I'm hoping the tax man is kind this spring and one of those arena's will find a new home. I'm still waiting to see what Mathews releases but for now I have to put the agenda at the top followed by the nitrum turbo. I really want to try out a 34 and am hoping my dealer gets one in soon. All-in-all, great job Bear and if you're able to I highly recommend shooting one.


So it doesn't look like you lose much, if any speed with the draw stops installed vs the cable stops, so you can have the speed and the valley too.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

I had 5 Bear Arenas arrive last week. Only have one left. Black 60# Arena 30. Be happy to ship one to any of you Bowjunkies!! Lol


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Awesome story glad another person has chosen bear they just don't get enough credit these days.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

i want a olive or tan arena 30. sweet looking bow for sure. best so far for 2015 models.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think alot of people don't even look at Bear bows, and at one point I was one of them. Finally decided to try one this year and got an Agenda 6, the bow blew me away shooting it. Just bought a new Arena 30 in OD, all I can say is I'm totally in love. Bear archery has come leaps and bounds in the past few years, if you shoot one plan on bringing the money with you to buy it.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Of all the 2015's released so far the Arena 30 would be my number 1 pick.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

deadduck357 said:


> Of all the 2015's released so far the Arena 30 would be my number 1 pick.


By far


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're looking for a 60lb Arena 30 then here's who to call, stated he has one left!!!
SCOTTIE/PA - SH Archery 
Dealer for Bowtech, PSE, Elite, and Bear


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Probe 97 said:


> If you're looking for a 60lb Arena 30 then here's who to call, stated he has one left!!!
> SCOTTIE/PA - SH Archery
> Dealer for Bowtech, PSE, Elite, and Bear


If he had a sand I'd be asking how much.


----------



## Raghorn_Reaper (Oct 23, 2014)

Bear has been coming out with some awesome bows. Hot and Bear has got my attention.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

From watching them and shooting their bows, you can honestly tell that they've definitely put the time and money into turning their bows around. They keep improving every year now, I cannot wait to see what they come out with next......


----------



## RickPullins (Oct 31, 2014)

drluka, you made a good case for the Arena 30 so I dove in. It is a good shooter and hits hard. On my first arrows the second was a little left and it moved the target!


----------



## RickPullins (Oct 31, 2014)

After a week away from the bow got to shoot a 2nd group


----------



## RickPullins (Oct 31, 2014)

and then adjust the 20 yard pin the next day.







Bear has really made an amazing bow! To be so short and hit so hard it you wouldn't believe how easy it is to shoot.


----------



## Cali Predator (May 25, 2014)

Man, I want one so bad ....I just cant part with my Motive 7 though. And no I'm going to buy another bow. Bear's pumping out some high quality bows for sure.


----------



## RickPullins (Oct 31, 2014)

If I had a Motive I would wait another year or two. The Arena is replacing a Parker Pioneer XP for me.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Waiting to shoot the 34. Taking too long to shoot one. I am way too impatient.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

LeEarl said:


> Waiting to shoot the 34. Taking too long to shoot one. I am way too impatient.


Your really gonna like it. It's a sweet bow.


----------



## birdman13 (Jul 8, 2015)

loving mine


----------

